

Ask HN: Freelancers, how do you track your time? - psteinweber

Dear HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been on quite a journey finding a proper time tracking solution. I&#x27;m looking for a simple &#x27;tool&#x27; (can be web based, but preferably with OSX client) which allows me to track time for several clients. Some kind of timesheet export would be good. But I don&#x27;t need a whole business management software with it.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.toggl.com 
doesn&#x27;t look too bad, but recurring $5 for a start&#x2F;stop button? I&#x27;m not sure. Maybe if the interface would be awesome.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.flamebrain.com&#x2F;download-watchme&#x2F; 
is a great little (!) windows app which I have been using a few years back. something like that with timesheets, and for OSX would be it.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getklok.com&#x2F;
is horrible UI wise. the features are quite interesting though, but I don&#x27;t wanna use it.<p>Aren&#x27;t there some nice, contemporary open source projects out there? I couldn&#x27;t find any...<p>What are you using?
======
ndcrandall
I like [http://freshbooks.com](http://freshbooks.com) it can also track
business expenses, invoice, etc. It's nothing ground breaking but I believe
they are a strong company and will be around for a long time.

~~~
MattBearman
+1 for freshbooks, I use it for all my time tracking and invoicing.

------
ljoshua
I love Harvest because it takes that recorded time and pops it into an
invoice. I wouldn't call it "a whole business management" solution, but it
does a great job.

[http://www.getharvest.com/](http://www.getharvest.com/)
[http://try.hrv.st/1nxt](http://try.hrv.st/1nxt) (ref link, $10 off first
month)

~~~
zachlatta
I also use Harvest. The interface is a little clunky and unintuitive at times,
but it's the best out there by far.

It'd be great if we could style our invoices with CSS though.

------
97-109-107
It's not web based and has the xls export feature as a premium feature, but
it's pretty flexible and unobstrusive.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rauscha.ap...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rauscha.apps.timesheet)

------
dorsiak7
We implemented [http://www.paymo.biz](http://www.paymo.biz) in our company and
we're happy with it. They have mobile apps and desktop apps for Win and Mac.

The design is a little out dated, but they're launching a new version so
that's sorted.

------
dylanhassinger
I like Freckle - [http://letsfreckle.com/](http://letsfreckle.com/)

~~~
psteinweber
I wonder about their site's conversion rate. They don't show much, at least
not visually, before a credit card trial gate.

------
scottmey
'On the job' for OSX. Create clients, jobs for client and easily create
invoices. Love it.

------
stephenr
Billings from Market Circle - timekeeping and invoicing all in one. Has a
companion iPhone app too.

------
lifeisstillgood
Google selfspy on GitHub - tracks literally everything

